# More breeding updates



## hogboy (Aug 22, 2006)

Getting really exciting in the snake room now
Conda and Ex Red Albino 2 are due to lay anyday now
Toffeebelly and Het Albino girls both entering their prelay sheds.
First clutch of balls due to pip this saturday


----------

